# Water in my Farm Pro's crank case



## bigcountry1009 (Apr 6, 2007)

My Farm Pro 2420 has suffered a small disaster. There is coolant in the oil. I'm assuming it is the head gasket. Gonna change it myself. Not too worried about it. My problem is I can't find any bolt torques in my manuals, so I'm not sure about putting it back together without those and I hate to guess at it. Any help finding those??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Make sure the head and block deck are flat and true or you will be changing it again. In leu of a proper manual this may be of some help. 

http://raskcycle.com/techtip/webdoc14.html


----------

